# My first saltwater setup



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

This is my first ever saltwater setup.i like it a lot.let me know what you guys think.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

*My first ever saltwater setup*

More pics of the tank.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

*My first ever saltwater setup*

Last one.....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would say as long as you are happy with it is all it really matters
Did u glued that rock on the top...I think it looks good for your first saltwater set up.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

explor3r said:


> I would say as long as you are happy with it is all it really matters
> Did u glued that rock on the top...I think it looks good for your first saltwater set up.


the rocks are drilled and i inserted some acrylic rods.thanks!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As I told Lisa when I saw her tank "I can tell you use to have cichlids"

Nice start!


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> As I told Lisa when I saw her tank "I can tell you use to have cichlids"
> 
> Nice start!


Is it because of the hang on back filter or my profile pic?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nice aquascaping. good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey!, OMg I was shaking when I saw those rocks balancing, im glad you said they are drilled.  I liked how you brought the rocks up so you'll be able to put corals with different lighting needs...is that Filter HOB that I see?

What are you planning on putting in there?

Great start, good luc, keep us posted!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Letigrama said:


> Hey!, OMg I was shaking when I saw those rocks balancing, im glad you said they are drilled.  I liked how you brought the rocks up so you'll be able to put corals with different lighting needs...is that Filter HOB that I see?
> 
> What are you planning on putting in there?
> 
> Great start, good luc, keep us posted!


Sorry I looked again, see you have some livestock in there....is that a BTA in the right corner? Hows' everyone doing?


----------

